# netzero/juno?

## Squinky86

I was looking at a recent Lindows review when I noticed that Lindows advertises the ability to connect to netzero or juno.  If it works with the free accounts, it might be worth it to have a backup for the occasional moments when my cable modem goes down.

The lindows source packages for the dialers can be found at http://www.lindows.com/lindows_products_details.php?id=9394&pg=specs for netzero and http://www.lindows.com/lindows_products_search.php?q=juno for the juno files.  Click on specifications and scroll down to get the tar.gz file.

I haven't gotten my modem to work in Gentoo yet, but once I do, I'd be interested in hacking around these java files and seeing if I can get them to connect to netzero/juno.

Note that you must place a file in a certain directory to get things to even start working

```

# mkdir /usr/share/lindowsos-dialer-netzero

# cp ./knzppp-lindows /usr/share/lindowsos-dialer-netzero/

```

It would be interesting to see if someone can get this going.

Note also that it requires kppp (Sorry gnome users.)

----------

## oiper

did you ever get it working?

----------

## superman_440

They have a .deb that you can download right now from the juno website, and I was able to run the client without anything special installed.  If I had a dialup modem I could tell you if it works.  My mom has juno back home, and now that we can get the juno running in linux, I'm going to start weening the family off of windows.  :Wink: 

Now I just have to figure out how to control it remotely and how to get it to connect during the night...

----------

## wirwzd

The netzero deb works fine, but does NOT play nicely with others...

It works with both my free account and my sisters paid account.

Yes there is a way to do this without their software but that will not be discussed here and they do tend to notice after a while and will boot you off.

I am currently using the linuxant hsfmodem drivers on my laptop. 

Disclaimer: Note the warnings on the netzero site that they only support Linspire so if you sign up and this doesn't work, you are SOTL!

The tarball mentioned in the first post just allows you to connect to Netzero so you can sign up for the account and download the deb file containing the full software. It requires kppp, the actual netzero dialer does not. Note that you can also create new accounts with the netzero.deb files if you can get this file another way.

A) If you already have the netzero.deb file, skip straight to step B).

The easiest way is to sign up under another connection and download the deb from there. I am not sure what is inlcuded on the CD's they distribute.  My guess is this file is included by default with the Linspire install.  (Although I wonder if this is redistributable...if so..Live CD?. The Netzero deb is not)

If you need to use this for some reason:

1) Download the tar.gz file from:

http://www.lindows.com/lindows_products_details.php?id=9394&pg=specs

2) Untar the files:

```
tar zxvf lindowsos-dialer-netzero_1.0.3.tar.gz
```

3)  Enter the extracted lindowsos-dialer-netzero directory:

```
cd lindowsos-dialer-netzero
```

4) Edit nzlindows.sh and change:

```
cp /usr/share/lindowsos-dialer-netzero/knzppp-lindows $HOME/.kde/share/config/kppprc
```

To:

```
cp knzppp-lindows $HOME/.kde/share/config/kppprc
```

5) Run the following while in the same directory:

```
java -cp jvlclient.jar lxclient.Untdlx nzlw.gif ./nzlindows.sh
```

6) Make an account and download the netzero.deb file.

B) Once you have the netzero.deb file:

1) I converted the .deb to a tgz file with alien (emerge alien if you dont have it):

```
alien -t netzero.deb
```

You should now have netzero-6.2.0b5.tgz in the same directory. To list the contents and file locations run:

```
 tar -ztf netzero-6.2.0b5.tgz
```

2) I then copied the .tgz file to / an unpacked (as root):

```
cp netzero-6.2.0b5.tgz

tar zxvf netzero-6.2.0b5.tgz
```

3) It appears they only expect you to run this as root (Does Linspire have you run as root all the time???!!!) so a few permissions need to be changed in opt. I changed the following (Yes this should be narrowed down some):

```
chgrp -R dialout /opt/nzclient

chmod g+w /opt/nzclient

chmod g+w /opt/nzclient/*

chmod +s /opt/nzclient/nzppp
```

Note that we are making  /opt/nzclient/nzppp setuid root above

This is so non-root users can connect. This may be able to be done another way. 

4) Add your user to the dialout group.

5) Optionally copy the icon to your desktop:

```
cp "/root/Desktop/NetZero Internet"  <users homedir>/Desktop
```

6) To connect:

Before you continue, especially if you have another ppp or pptp vpn connection you need  to use, back-up the contents of the /etc/ppp directory!!!!

This is beacuse nzppp is an altered version of PPPsetup 2.28. This will overwrite the following files every time it is run:

/etc/ppp/ip-up

/etc/ppp/pap-secrets

/etc/ppp/chap-secrets

/etc/ppp/options

/etc/ppp/chat-script

```
tar jcvf ppp_before.tar.bz2 /etc/ppp /etc/resolv.conf

cp ppp_before.tar.bz2 <somewhere safe>
```

I restore them before making my PPTP connection to work. The netzero connection will overwrite the files it needs to when it is run. Annoying.

It also expects your modem to be accessable under /dev/modem

If you copied the icon, click it to connect. If not run the following to connect:

```
/opt/nzclient/runclient.sh
```

Last edited by wirwzd on Thu May 19, 2005 2:04 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Squinky86

Very nice howto! Hey mods, can we get this split into the DTT forum? I'm going to try this tomorrow night when I get back!

----------

## jmflyer

wirwzd, Great directions!

If could add some additional information:  This also requires the JRE.  If you don't have it installed/linked (ie: open a terminal and type java, if that doesn't work then it isn't setup correctly), then the application will fail almost immediately after launching it.

Not a big thing, but may hinder a noob like myself  :Laughing: 

----------

## W3BMAST3R101

Could you explain how you got it to work without the software? I live where dial-up is the only way to use the internet  :Razz:  I have IPCop as the router since both my parents use windows and they'll never switch. Is it possible to get it to work with IPCOP? I'd like to save $10 a month if that is possible.

----------

## truekaiser

thank you. this helped me get my brother to use linux on his old machine but i need to add somthing here for the instructions.

the first part on how to obtain the netzero.deb doesn't work. if you try it you get booted off.

also the font in the netzero window for connecting to it is too small so how can i incress it's size?

----------

